# What does your moon look like?



## screwdriver (Feb 20, 2008)

Strange forces are at work tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2008)

How beautiful!!!!

I was disappointed, it's too cloudy here to see a thing.


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 20, 2008)

Mines completely eclipsed RIGHT NOW


quick run out and look at it.


i'm not good with the digicam so my pics wouldn't come out tho

sry


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 20, 2008)

I set up a tripod with my crummy digi.  Too much shaking its cold.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 20, 2008)

I cant wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 20, 2008)

yea unfortunately it rained and its also too cloudy to see a thing tonight


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 20, 2008)

the moon looks like a glowing orb traveling across the skyline slowly... duhhh.... LOL


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 20, 2008)

:rant: :hitchair: I'm so mad that I missed the eclipse tonight! I was looking forward to it all night. I looked up at it around 9:15 when I left to go to my daily relaxation spot to have a few beers with the guys, smoke and play darts and cards. My friend made it back from work around 9:30 and we were talking about it. Next thing I know it's 10:50 and there's barely anything left to gawk at! (It was only supposed to show the full eclipse from 10:00 to 10:49 with the whole merry thing happening from 8:43 to 12:03) ... And I miss the damn thing! Even brought my digital with me to snap some good pictures ... and NOTHIN! Lol I'm so mad you guys.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 20, 2008)

Check out the update in my GJ, I have a picture of the moon and a cool story to go with it 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211655#post211655


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2008)

great shot of the moon. you have a certain luck with things. great job.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 21, 2008)

It's rainning lightly and it's a bit too cloudy to see it, dang and I was really excited to see it this time too.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw the full eclipse tonight.
 It was perfectly clear sky's....and about 60.F outside........
 I went to my GF's dorm and watched the moon from there for awhile...
  It was truely cool.

 Its crazy how what your really looking at is just the earths shadow on the moon ! dont see that too often.

 I think the other eclipse is better though, when the sun moves behind the moon.
    now thats a crazy sight....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 21, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Its crazy how what your really looking at is just the earths shadow on the moon ! dont see that too often.


 
I know, I try to think about that when I am looking at it, to watch what really is happening.  Wikipedia has a great article on it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_eclipse


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 21, 2008)

I will post mine on thursday..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 21, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Ekoostik_Hookah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ thinking of stuff like that and everything surrounding....exact reason i dont sleep.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's an eclipse from my part of the world, ok it was about 4 months ago, I spent hours and hours popping outside and taking pics at unusual hours lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 21, 2008)

last pics


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> last pics


 
excellent pics Hippy, ty


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> last pics



wow those pics are pretty i love how the moon looks red


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2008)

Totally cool.

I am soooooo over the moon.


----------



## berserker (Feb 21, 2008)

Heres what my moon looks like 

:hubba:


----------



## godtea (Feb 21, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> THCPezDispenser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 21, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> Heres what my moon looks like
> 
> :hubba:


 
You're such a dork...

You may wanna get that jaundice treated there B.  

lmao.


----------



## berserker (Feb 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You're such a dork...
> 
> You may wanna get that jaundice treated there B.
> 
> lmao.


A DORK ...well you dont want me to post a pic of what a dork looks like:hubba: Keep it GREEN MA


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

Heres a few i got wish i had the camera that mounted to my telescope then we could have some great shots :hubba: being in the suburbs has its disadvantages with out one. and the new camera wont fit the brackets  but it didnt do bad on its own.


----------



## berserker (Feb 21, 2008)

You got some very nice pictures there Dubbaman:stoned:


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah,i cant see a thing..


----------

